# Drywall Inside Corner Tool?



## javan (Jun 9, 2008)

I have the tool, but never use it. I use a small tape knife and do one side at a time.


----------



## helpless handyman (Jul 6, 2006)

Thanks, I tried it that way, but I am doing something wrong. I end up getting a little compound on the other wall..


----------



## Marvin Gardens (Sep 30, 2008)

I do a light skim coat on each side to hold down the tape/mesh and wait till it dries. Then I put on some more to cover it and then use the corner tool. I use a broadkinfe to clean off the excess and then run the corner tool down one more time. That usually does it for me unless it is a problem corner because of poor framing.


----------



## Big Bob (Jul 27, 2007)

In a perfect world all framing + drywall would create a perfect 90 degree angel, that the 90 degree corner knife is designed to handle. 
Most pros are still looking for those perfect 90 degree corners... search this forum... I think it was Atlantic that posted an impressive responce to this same question,,, he painted a beautiful written picture that one could almost feel how to hold the 4" or 6" knife between thumb and two fingers and end up with great results. Patience and practice...:yes:


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

You rarely see professionals using a 90 degree corner tool. They just don't work very well.

I'd suggest using your regular taping knife. Don't try to do both sides of an inside corner in the same application. Do one side, let it dry, and do the next side the next day. I often get impatient and do both sides in the same application, and if you develop a feel for it, it is doable. Mine usually takes a little touch-up though. :whistling2:


----------



## buletbob (May 9, 2008)

I bought and used one a few times,but stopped when I was called a green horn!. one side at a time is norm. you say you keep getting mud on the other wall! when you run your knife over the mud try to keep the side edge of the knife against that wall at a slight angle.this will clean up any excess mud on that wall as you pull the knife along the wall. Just make sure the knife has square corners not rounded do to long time ware. BOB


----------



## helpless handyman (Jul 6, 2006)

Thanks so much guys for the quick responds. I will definately search Alantic West post as well:thumbsup:


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

A little mud on the other side can always be scraped/sanded off. I've never seen a pro use a corner tool or heard of anyone who has used one successfully. I'm sure there are folks out there who can use them or they wouldn't still be selling them. One side at a time......


----------



## Shamus (Apr 27, 2008)

Timely post, I just bought one of these the other day. I know that very few 90* walls are actually 90*. But I have to find out for myself if I can make this work. The tool is flexable enough so less than 90 wouldn't be a problem.

I've got several closets stripped and new drywall waiting for me to get the corners done. Maybe I can get the thing to work, dunno


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

I think you'll find that it is pretty much a waste of time and a gimmick. If they did a better job or made the task easier, professionals would use them. :yes:


----------



## aggreX (Aug 15, 2008)

Marvin Gardens said:


> I do a light skim coat on each side to hold down the tape/mesh and wait till it dries. Then I put on some more to cover it and then use the corner tool. I use a broadkinfe to clean off the excess and then run the corner tool down one more time. That usually does it for me unless it is a problem corner because of poor framing.


I have done the corner jobs similar to what Marvin has stated. You may have to try the tool a few times to see if you like your results. I got decent results with my corner tool whenever I can get one good complete run top to bottom after applying compound on both sides of the tape. It may take 1 or 2 attempts to figure out what your doing wrong or what angle the tool needs to be at for wall defects. I let the compound dry before attempting to finish the very top and bottom of the wall and tolerate some imperfection if moulding/trim will cover these areas.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

If you have to come back and touch up the tops and bottoms, why not just run one side at a time completely?? Definitely not for production work, but useful if it works for you...........


----------



## aggreX (Aug 15, 2008)

bjbatlanta said:


> If you have to come back and touch up the tops and bottoms, why not just run one side at a time completely?? Definitely not for production work, but useful if it works for you...........


Thanks for the tip! I do not drywall professionally but I have observed the professionals do their magic with seams etc..I just wished more of them protect themselves with masks and eye gear:yes:


----------



## Marvin Gardens (Sep 30, 2008)

aggreX said:


> Thanks for the tip! I do not drywall professionally but I have observed the professionals do their magic with seams etc..I just wished more of them protect themselves with masks and eye gear:yes:


Masks for sure. Sanding makes that really fine dust and breathing it is not good.


----------



## javan (Jun 9, 2008)

Funny, I came across my corner tool last night, and I still recall the 1st and last time I used it. It was a waste of time for sure, chalk that up to inexperience!


----------



## helpless handyman (Jul 6, 2006)

Thanks guys, I just got one of the angle drywall knife, but its adjustable for corners that are not perfect. I let you know how it goes.


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

I love my corner tool! I mud both sides, the whole distance, then start at one end and draw it the full distance without stopping.
Never apply the tool to touch up, with it being clean.

The pro's don't need a corner tool, as they can move on to something else, while the one side sets up. Us amateurs aren't usually involved with a big job and are loath to sit around, twiddling our thumbs, waiting to do the other side.

A good job is possible with a corner tool. Just takes a little practise!


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Sounds like Wildie has it figured out! I'll have to take the 5th amendment on the dust mask. Agreed one should be used. Most of what I do these days is smaller remodels and repairs so a sander attached to a vac is used. Over the years though............


----------



## Marvin Gardens (Sep 30, 2008)

bjbatlanta said:


> Sounds like Wildie has it figured out! I'll have to take the 5th amendment on the dust mask. Agreed one should be used. Most of what I do these days is smaller remodels and repairs so a sander attached to a vac is used. Over the years though............


Gotta do it. I am a retired Paramedic and I see lots of industrial respiratory diseases. It's called COPD and it is not pretty.

Not as bad as smoking though since exposure is limited to just a few hours here and there but masks should still be worn.

I use a corner tool and am pretty good at it. I fill the corner with a broad knife, take off the excess, then hit it with the corner tool and make sure that all the cracks are covered. Then I angle my broad knife to tapper any excess material to the corner and I am pretty much done with that corner. Sometimes I have to come back for a touch up but that is rare.

One time is all I want to do. I hate making careers out of one corner. As long as the framer did a good job (which is usually me) of getting the wall straight I can mud a room in an hour or so, come back the next day and sand and do touchups. If I get there early in the morning I can mud and sand in the same day.

Yup, I like the corner tool.

I'll tell you where the corner tool comes in handy. Doing curves, both inside and outside.


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

I did contemplate using the corner tool, but decided to just use the plain 4 inch knife. 

I have had great success with it. Most definitely, do one side at a time.

The key for me was in holding the knife at 45 degree angle and my finger in the centre, making sure that when I was drawing the knife down that I put enough pressure on to make it "bend". 

My corners look really good if I do say so myself. 
Patience and don't be tempted to go over it again. One swipe and thats it.

Good luck.


----------



## helpless handyman (Jul 6, 2006)

Thanks Guys, I got my adjustable corner tool, and I luv it:thumbsup: I coat both side with a 4 inc, and then bang one sweep across with the corner tool. Both sides done in one pass. You have to hold the knife in a certain angle to get great results. Thanks to all of you who responded to this forum. If you have a wider angle, like I did on a special wall I built, you can adjust the knife.


----------



## zob_888 (Feb 18, 2009)

*mud and tape prices*

I'm a DIY at heart, but know my limitations. I want the finished job to look great, and therefore would prefer to contract out the mudding and taping. What should I expect to pay someone to come in and do this for me?


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

zob_888 said:


> I'm a DIY at heart, but know my limitations. I want the finished job to look great, and therefore would prefer to contract out the mudding and taping. What should I expect to pay someone to come in and do this for me?


Get 3 or more local quotes
That will give you an idea


----------



## AJ&J (Feb 16, 2009)

*Frustrating*

Never saw a pro use it, infact they moved so fast I am not sure what they used. I thought the tool was for rookies like me, did my whole cabin with it and I am no better with it now then when I started. Some one posted that you need to to the first coat underneath the tape first lightly and let it dry........ Ditto, whenever I got to confident and tried to touch up, I screwed up. :jester:Nope, this tool is for rookies!


----------

